# 1999 Montana 35 ft. 5th wheel... electrical...stumped!



## james peterson (Mar 24, 2016)

I have lost 110V power to the right side of the trailer. I cannot seem to find the breaker! This is the circuit for the kitchen area. Where is it hidden? I have searched high and low and cannot find it!


----------



## tdst51 (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't know about the breakers, but check your GFCI receptacles; could be as easy as resetting one of them.


----------

